# Libertarian: Ok Jokes over Bring back the Consitution



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

I personally gave Mike Cusano, Joe Cusano, Ernesto Padillia, Nish Patel and Rocky Patel 


Plus I spammed every Massachusetts senator and Reps (That had Fax Numbers about 2/3 Reps had Fax numbers) at all their locations each one had about 3-5 office locations (Lucky I got Trustfax). 

Entitled on the fax cover sheet:
The SCHIP is Unconstitutional
description: Even if you hate tobacco I have lots of reasons why the SCHIP is bad. But I'll give you one reason and let the US Constitution do the Talking.

Section 8 of the US Constitution describes the powers of congress of taxation and what the taxes are for:

Section. 8.

The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Imposts and Excises, to pay the Debts and provide for the common Defence and general Welfare of the United States; but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;

To borrow Money on the credit of the United States;

To regulate Commerce with foreign Nations, and among the several States, and with the Indian Tribes;

To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization, and uniform Laws on the subject of Bankruptcies throughout the United States;

To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;

To provide for the Punishment of counterfeiting the Securities and current Coin of the United States;

To establish Post Offices and post Roads;

To promote the Progress of Science and useful Arts, by securing for limited Times to Authors and Inventors the exclusive Right to their respective Writings and Discoveries;

To constitute Tribunals inferior to the supreme Court;

To define and punish Piracies and Felonies committed on the high Seas, and Offences against the Law of Nations;

To declare War, grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal, and make Rules concerning Captures on Land and Water;

To raise and support Armies, but no Appropriation of Money to that Use shall be for a longer Term than two Years;

To provide and maintain a Navy;

To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;

To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;

To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia, and for governing such Part of them as may be employed in the Service of the United States, reserving to the States respectively, the Appointment of the Officers, and the Authority of training the Militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;

To exercise exclusive Legislation in all Cases whatsoever, over such District (not exceeding ten Miles square) as may, by Cession of particular States, and the Acceptance of Congress, become the Seat of the Government of the United States, and to exercise like Authority over all Places purchased by the Consent of the Legislature of the State in which the Same shall be, for the Erection of Forts, Magazines, Arsenals, dock-Yards, and other needful Buildings;--And

To make all Laws which shall be necessary and proper for carrying into Execution the foregoing Powers, and all other Powers vested by this Constitution in the Government of the United States, or in any Department or Officer thereof.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

RapidTransit said:


> I personally gave Mike Cusano, Joe Cusano, Ernesto Padillia, Nish Patel and Rocky Patel
> 
> Plus I spammed every Massachusetts senator and Reps (That had Fax Numbers about 2/3 Reps had Fax numbers) at all their locations each one had about 3-5 office locations (Lucky I got Trustfax).
> 
> ...


without making this a long detailed, extremely boring explanation that will put everyone to sleep, focus on the part of the post I changed to red.....

you lose


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> without making this a long detailed, extremely boring explanation that will put everyone to sleep, focus on the part of the post I changed to red.....
> 
> you lose


actually, we all lose...:hn


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> actually, we all lose...:hn


Not if you receive government assistance by choice instead of necessity


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> actually, we all lose...:hn





macjoe53 said:


> Not if you receive government assistance by choice instead of necessity


the word "welfare" in the Constitution doesn't mean government assistance, it refers to your (and all of our) well-being.

So we don't lose, we win, :tu


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> without making this a long detailed, extremely boring explanation that will put everyone to sleep, focus on the part of the post I changed to red.....
> 
> you lose


But look after what you highlighted in red



> but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

SCHIP is just a way to move us ever closer to socialism and all-intrusive government.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

RapidTransit said:


> But look after what you highlighted in red


All taxes and duties imposed by the Federal Government are uniform throughout the US. There are differences in state taxes, but those are imposed by those individual states, not by the Fed.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

You should probably tell them what the Constitution is first. It's pretty obvious that they don't know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> But look after what you highlighted in red ["but all Duties, Imposts and Excises shall be uniform throughout the United States;"]


In its most basic historical context, that means that, for example, the duties at the port of Boston cannot be higher than the duties at the port of New Orleans. It's all about uniformity between the several states and has nothing to do with SCHIP.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

croatan said:


> In its most basic historical context, that means that, for example, the duties at the port of Boston cannot be higher than the duties at the port of New Orleans. It's all about uniformity between the several states and has nothing to do with SCHIP.


I see your point but it can be interpreted in two different ways. Also there is no clause that says To provide free healthcare....


----------

